# Is an occasional irregular heartbeat anything to worry about?



## bigsahm21 (Aug 18, 2007)

And  by occasional I mean one-time, very brief.

I was warming up in preparation to do some sprints and plyometrics last week when all of a sudden I didnt feel too good at all (stomach was a little cramped).  I thought it was nothing, so I did a jogging lap to warm up a bit.  All of a sudden my chest cramped up and I felt my heartbeat skip all over the place...long pauses, followed by rapid beats, followed by big, profound thumping beats, then another long pause, then one beat, long pause, etc...stuff like that.  It probably lasted about a minute.  I stopped, went home, ate, and everything was fine.

Nothing to worry about?


----------



## JonnyStead (Aug 19, 2007)

Do you use caffiene based fat burners or drink a lot of coffee?


----------



## Tatyana (Aug 19, 2007)

Are you taking diuretics? 

I would go to your GP. 

A lot of people are born with minor congential heart defects which can predispose them to heart problems.

Best not to ignore things, get yourself in for an exercise stress test and some blood work

x
x
x

T


----------



## DOMS (Aug 19, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> Are you taking diuretics?
> 
> I would go to your GP.
> 
> ...



I'll second this.

I think that a lot of weight trainers die from heart problems, not because of steroids, but because of heart defects.

I think that a lot of people have heart defects, but if you live a sedentary life, you're probably not going to notice it until you're old.  Whereas, if you're pushing your body (from weight training, marathon running, etc.), you're going to see the affects a lot sooner.

It's like the difference between have a problem valve on a VW Bug and a problem valve  on a Ferrari Maranello.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's like the difference between have a problem valve on a VW Bug and a problem valve  on a Ferrari Maranello.



Either way you spend money, but at least with a Ferrari you can get laid?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 19, 2007)

Although it's pretty rare for anything serious to happen as a result of exercise, it does happen.  Play it safe and consult with your doctor.


----------



## gsxrK3 (Aug 19, 2007)

I've had this happen too, but it seems to be directly correlated to my eating. For a while I had been eating a lot of greasy shit, like hamburger patties, bacon, pepperonis, eggs, then I began to noticed funny heart beating. As soon as I quit eating that stuff it went away.
Then again just recently I had been eating a lot of whole eggs, and my heart started acting up again although I felt fine. I quit eating the eggs and it went away. =/ I haven't felt it since.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Either way you spend money, but at least with a Ferrari you can get laid?



The difference that is when you Ferrari dies on a date, you look like a cheap bastard. But when your VW dies, it's "kinda cute".


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry...no, I don't use any caffeine based supplements.  Nor do I drink coffee or soda or anything like that.

And my diet was totally regular that day...everything was totally on track.  Maybe I'll talk to my doctor just to play it safe.


----------

